# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  الحروف الفرنسية ونطقها

## mohamed73

*الحروف الفرنسيه ونطقها 
عدد حروف اللغة الفرنسية هو 28 حرفاً وهي :     
A  
النطق بالعربية : أََََ َ 
مثال في كلمة : Avec 
معنى الكلمة : مع
دوره : حرف علة   
B  
النطق بالعربية : بِيه 
مثال في كلمة : billet 
معنى الكلمة : تذكرة
دوره : حرف صحيح    
C  
النطق بالعربية : سِه
مثال في كلمة : citron 
معنى الكلمة : حامض
تلفظ بهذه الكلمة : كَ
مثال في كلمة : camion 
دوره : حرف صحيح   
D  
النطق بالعربية : دِه 
مثال في كلمة : danser 
معنى الكلمة : رقص
دوره : حرف صحيح    
E  
النطق بالعربية : ينطق بين الضمة والفتحة 
مثال في كلمة : école 
معنى الكلمة : مدرسة
دوره : حرف علة   
F  
النطق بالعربية : إفْ 
مثال في كلمة :fromage 
معنى الكلمة : جبن
دوره : حرف صحيح   
G  
النطق بالعربية : جِيه 
مثال في كلمة : glace 
معنى الكلمة : مثلجات ،بوظا
دوره : حرف صحيح  
H  
النطق بالعربية : أَشْ 
مثال في كلمة : hiver 
معنى الكلمة : الشتاء
دوره : حرف صحيح   
I  
النطق بالعربية : إِي 
مثال في كلمة : île 
دوره : حرف علة  
J  
النطق بالعربية : جِي 
مثال في كلمة : jamais 
معنى الكلمة : أبدا
دوره : حرف صحيح   
K  
النطق بالعربية : كـَا 
مثال في كلمة : kilomètre 
دوره : حرف صحيح   
L  
النطق بالعربية : ألْ 
مثال في كلمة : lac 
معنى الكلمة : البحيرة
دوره : حرف صحيح  
M  
النطق بالعربية : أمْ 
مثال في كلمة : maison 
معنى الكلمة : منزل
دوره : حرف صحيح   
N  
النطق بالعربية : انْ 
مثال في كلمة : noël 
معنى الكلمة :عيد الميلاد
دوره : حرف صحيح   
O  
النطق بالعربية : أ ُ (غير ممدودة) 
مثال في كلمة : ouest 
معنى الكلمة :الغرب
دوره : حرف علة   
P  
النطق بالعربية : بِ تنطق كما في اللغة الانجليزية P 
مثال في كلمة : pain 
معنى الكلمة : خبز
دوره : حرف صحيح   
Q  
النطق بالعربية : كـِو 
مثال في كلمة : quel 
معنى الكلمة :ماذا .....على حسب الجملة
دوره : حرف صحيح   
R  
النطق بالعربية : اغْ 
مثال في كلمة : répéter 
معنى الكلمة : إعادة
دوره : حرف صحيح  
S  
النطق بالعربية : اسْ 
مثال في كلمة : salade 
معنى الكلمة : سلطة
دوره : حرف صحيح   
T 
النطق بالعربية : تِيه 
مثال في كلمة : table 
معنى الكلمة : طاولة أو مائدة
دوره : حرف صحيح    
U  
النطق بالعربية : إِيـ (ممدودة) 
مثال في كلمة : unique 
معنى الكلمة :مفرد، عدة دلالات
دوره : حرف علة   
V  
النطق بالعربية : فِيه تنطق كما في اللغة الانجليزية V 
مثال في كلمة : voiture 
معنى الكلمة : سيارة
دوره : حرف صحيح   
W  
النطق بالعربية : دُوبْلْ فيهِ 
مثال في كلمة : wagon 
معنى الكلمة :عربة
دوره : حرف صحيح   
X 
النطق بالعربية : إِيكسْ 
مثال في كلمة : xylophone 
معنى الكلمة :ألة موسيقية
دوره : حرف صحيح  
Y 
النطق بالعربية : إِكْغًَكْ 
مثال في كلمة : yoghourt 
دوره : حرف علة   
Z  
النطق بالعربية : زدْ 
مثال في كلمة :zoo 
معنى الكلمة : حديقة حيوان
دوره : حرف صحيح*

----------


## mohamed73

a آ
b بى'
c سى'
d دى'
e أُ (مع الترقيق في النطق)
f إفْ
g جى'
h اشْ
i إي
j جي
k كا
l إلْ
m إمْ
n إنْ
o اُو (مع التفخيم)
p بى' (استعمال الشفتين فقط)
q كي(مع التفخيم)
r إغْ
s إسْ
t طى'
u إي (مع التفخيم وجمع الشفتين الى الامام)
v فى'
w دوبل فى'
x إكسْ
y إكريك
z زآد

----------


## mohamed73

L’alphabet français
الحروف الهجائية الفرنسية
*تكتب الحروف الهجائية الفرنسية كما هى فى اللغة الإنجليزية من الشمال لليمين
*تتفق الحروف الفرنسية تماماً مع الحروف الإنجليزية فى الشكل
*تختلف بعض الحروف فى النطق عن اللغة الإنجليزية
**وعددها أيضاً 26 وتنقسم إلى :
1-الحروف المتحركة :
- سميت بذلك لأن نطقها بمفردها يختلف عن داخل الكلمة
- عددها 6 حروف هى : a - e - i - o - u - y
2-الحروف الصامتة :
- حرف واحد فقط وهو الـ H وينطق آش
- وسمى بذلك لأنه يكتب ولا ينطق
3-الحروف الساكنة :
- وسميت ساكنة لأن نطقها بمفردها كداخل الجملة وعددها 19 وهم :
(b. c. d. f. g. j. m. n. p. q. r. s. t. v. w. x. z)

----------


## mohamed73

*
أنا لا أفهم -- جى نيه كومبغوند با -- Je ne comprends pas  
كيف تقول ذلك بال.؟كومون أسكو تي دي سون..؟ 
Comment est-ce que tu dis c'en...? 
هل تتكلم...؟ --- أسكو تيباغليه- Est-ce que tu parles...?  
العربية ----------آغاب Arabe 
الانجليزية ---------- أونجليه ---------- Anglais  
الفرنسية ---------- فغونسيز---------- Français  
الألمانية ---------- أليمون ---------- Allemand  
الأسبانية ---------- اسبانيول ---------- Espagnol  
الإيطالية ---------- إيطاليا ---------- Italien  
الصينية ---------- شينوا ---------- Chinois  
التركية ---------- توغكي ---------- Turquie 
اليونانية ---------- جغيك ---------- Grec  
الهندية ---------- دو ليند ---------- De l'Inde  
العبرية ---------- إبغو ---------- hébreu  
أنا ---------- جيه ---------- Je  
أنت"غير رسمي" ---------- تي ---------- Tu  
أنت"رسمى" ---------- فوو ---------- vous  
أنتم,أنتن ---------- فوو---------- vous  
أنتم,أنتن"رسمى" ---------- فوو --------- vous  
هم --------- إلز ----------- Ils  
هن ---------- أليه ---------- Elles  
هم,هن"رسمى" ---------- إلز---------- Ils  
هو --------- إيل ---------- Il  
هى ---------- أل ---------- Elle  
نحن ----------- نوو ---------- Nous  
ما إسمك؟ ----------- كال ايه تون نوم؟ ---------- Quel est ton nom?  
إسمى... ---------- مون نوم ايه... ---------- Mon nom est. .. 
سررت بمقابلتك ---------- أونشونتيه ------------ Enchanté  
كيف حالك؟ ---------- كومون سافا؟, كومون تالليه فو؟
Comment ca va?, Comment allez-vous? 
أنا بخير ---------- جو فيه بيا----------- Je vais bien  
و أنت؟ ---------- إيه توا؟  
أنا لستبخير ---------- جو سويي موفيز ---------- Je suis mauvaise  
كيف حال دراستك؟ ----------- كومون ايه تونإتيديه؟ ----------
comment est ton étude? 
كيف حال عملك؟ ---------- كومون ايه تون تغافاي؟ ----------
comment est ton travail? 
لا بأس ---------- با موفيه ---------- pas mauvais  
لقد تحسن قليلاً ---------- إل ديفيان مييو---------- il devient meilleur  
الحمد لله إنه على ما يرام ---------- ميرسى ديفى فابيا --------
-- Merci à Dieu, Il va bien 
انا مسرور جداً بأن أراك ---------- جو سوييتغيه أوريز تو فوا --------
- Je
suis très heureuse te voir 
كيف حالالعائلة؟ ---------- كومون ايه لا فاميي؟ ---------- Comment est la famille? 
كلهم فى البيت بصحة جيدة ---------- إلزون تو دون لا ميزون دون إين بون  سونتيه ---------- ils sont tout dans la maison dans une bonne santé 
تحياتى الوافرة إلى الوالدةو الوالد ---------- ميه سالوت أ بابا ايه مامما ---------- mes saluts à papa et maman 
زوجة ---------- فام ---------- Femme 
زوج ---------- ماغي ---------- Mari 
إبنه ---------- فيي ---------- Fille 
إبن ---------- فيل ---------- Fils 
أخ ---------- فغيغ ----------- Frère 
أخت ---------- سييغ ---------- Soeur 
أم ---------- ميغ ---------- Mère 
أب ---------- بيغ ---------- Père 
عم , خال ---------- أونكل ---------- Oncle 
عمه , خاله ---------- تونت ---------- Tante 
إبن العم, إبن الخال ---------- كوزين ---------- Cousin 
صديق ---------- أميي ---------- Ami 
عزيزي ----------شير ---------- Cher  
عزيزتي ---------- شيغيه ---------- Chere 
تهانينا بعيد الميلاد المقدس ---------- ميهفيلسيتاسيون بوغ لو نويل ساكغيه ---------- Mes félicitations pour le Noël Sacré 
بعيد رأس السنة ---------- بوغ لا نوفيلأننيه ---------- Pour la Nouvelle Année 
بالعيد السعيد ---------- بوغ لا فات هوريز ---------- Pour la Fête heureuse 
بالفصح المجيد ---------- بوغ ليزباكيه ---------- Pour les Pâques 
بالنجاح الطيب ---------- بوغ لو سيكسيه هوريز ---------- Pour le Succès heureux 
بالشفاء ---------- بوغ لا غيكيبيغاسيون ---------- Pour la récupération 
كم عمرك؟ ---------- كال آج أ تي؟ ---------- quel âge as tu? 
عمرى... سنة ---------- جيه.... أن ----------- J'ai....an 
ما هى بلدك؟ ----------- كال ايه تونباي؟ ---------- Quel est ton pays? 
أنا من مصر ----------- جيه سويي دوجيبت ----------- Je suis d'Egypte 
هل أنتمتزوج؟ ----------- أسكو تيه ماغيي؟ ---------- Est-ce que t'es marié?   
نعم, أنا متزوج ----------- ويي, جو مىسوي ماغيي ----------- Oui, je me suis marié 
لا , لست متزوجاً ----------- نو, جو نى مى سويي با ماغيي ----------- Non, je ne me suis pas marié*

----------


## mohamed73

لألوان باللغة الفرنسية = Les couleurs 
أبيض = Blanc (بلون) 
أسود = Noir (نوار) 
أحمر = Rouge (روج) 
أخضر = Vert (فير) 
أصفر = Jaune (جون) 
أزرق = bleu (بلو) 
بني = Marron (مارون) 
برتقالي = Orange (أورونج) 
قرمزي = Violet (فيولي) 
قرنفلي = Rose (روز) 
ذهبي = Doré (دوري) 
فضي = Argenté (أرجونتي) 
رصاصي أو رمادي = Gris (قري) 
غامق = Foncé (فونسي) 
فاتح = Clair (كلير)

----------


## mohamed73

*صباح الخير= بونجور ---> Bon jour* * مساء الخير = بونسوار ---> Bon soir*  * تصبح على خير = بون وي ----> Bonne nuit*  * كيف حالكم = كومان تاليفو ----> Comment allez-vous?1*  * كيف صحتكم = كومان فو بورتيه ---> Comment vous portez?1*  * حسنا او جدا او شكرا = تريبيان ميرسي---> Tré bien merci*  * كيف الحال = كومون سافا ----> comment ça va?1*  * انا سعيد جداً لرؤيتكم = انشانتيه دو فوفوار ----> Enchanté de vous voir*  * من زمان ما شفتكم = ايل يا لو نتان كوجو نوفوزي بافو ----> Il y a long temps que je vous ai pas vu*   * الى اللقاء = اورفوار ----> Au revoir*  * ليلة سعيدة = بون نوي ---> Bonne nuit*  * انا اسمي ....... = جو ما بيل ---> .... Je m'appelle*  * من اي بلد انتم = دو كيل بيي ايت ----> De quel pays êtes vous?1*  * هل تتكلم الفرنسية = بارليفو فرونسيه ----> Parlez vous français?1*  * كم عمرك = كيلاج آفيه فو ----> Quel age avez vous?1*     * انا = موا ----> Moi*  * انتم = فو ----> Vous*  * انت = توا ----> Toi*  * هو = ايل ---> IL*  * هي = ايل ---> Elle*  * نحن = نو ---> Nous*   * نعم = وي ---> Oui*  * لا = نون ----> Non*  * ربما = بوتيتر ---> Peut être*  * شكرا = ميرسي ----> Merci*  * طيب = بون ---> Bon*  * من فضلك = سي فو بليه ---> S'il vous plaît*  * تحب = جيم ---> J'aime*  * لا احب = جو نيم با ----> Je n'aime pas*   * كبير= كران ----> Grand*  * صغير = بوتي ----> Petit*  * جميل = بو ----> Beau*  * قبيح = ليه ---> Moche*  * عتيق = فيو ---> Vieux*  * جديد = نوف ---> Neuf*  * قوي = فور ---> Fort*  * ضعيف = فيبل ---> Faible*  * طويل = لون ---> Long*  * قصير = كور ---> Court*  * عريض = لارج ----> Large*  * ضيق = ايتروا ----> Etroit*  * بطئ = لان ---> Lent*  * سريع = رابيد ---> Rapide*

----------


## mohamed73

*
الاعداد nombre نومبغ 
0 séro زيغو
1 un
2 deux دو
3 trois ثخوا
4 Quatre كاثخ
5 cinq سانك
6 six سيس
7 sept ساث
8 Huit ويث
9 Neuf ناف
10 dix ديس
11 Onze أ نز بضم الالف
12 douze دوز
13 Treize ثخاز*

----------


## mohamed73

1. French adjectives change to agree in gender and number with the nouns  that they modify, which means there can be up to four forms of each  adjective:  الصفة في الفرنسية تتغير لتوافق الكلمةالتي تصفها في النوع والجنس والعدد  مما يعني أن هناك صيغ متعددة من الصفات   جولي جميلة  Adjective: joli (pretty)   للمذكر المفرد  Masculine singular   joli   للمفرد المؤنث  Feminine singular   jolie   للجمع المذكر  Masculine plural   jolis    للجمع المؤنث Feminine plural   jolies   Learn more: Agreement of French adjectives    2. In English, adjectives are always found in front of the noun, but most French adjectives follow the noun they modify:  في اللغة الأنكليزية نرى الصفة تسبق الموصوف ولكن في الفرنسية العكس تتبع وتلي الموصوف     كتاب أخضرun livre vert - green book  معلم ذكي أو فطين   un professeur intelligent - smart teacher   But there are some French adjectives that precede the noun:  ولكن هناك بعض من الصفات الفرنسية تسبق الموصوف     ولد وسيم un beau garçon - handsome boy     un petit verre - small glassكأس صغير

----------


## mohamed73

ربما تكون بعض الجمل مكررة ولكن لا بأس في الإعادة إفادة    
السلام عليكم سُـلو salut  
طاب يومك بونجوغ bonjour  
وداعـاً أديـا adie u  
صباح الخير بون ماتينيه bonne matinee  
إلى القاء أوغفوا Au revoir  
طاب مسائك بون سواغيه Bonnesoiree  
مساء الخير بونسواغ Bonsior  
نوما هنيئاً دوغميه بيا Domez bien  
شهية طيبة بونابيتي Bon appetite  
اهلا ً وسهـلاً بيـان فونـو Bienvenue  
رحـلـه طيبـة بون فواج Bon voyage  
شفـاءً سريـعـاً بغومـب غيتـابليسمـو Prompt retblissement  
عيـداً سعيـداً بـون فيــت Bonnes fetes  
إحذر بغيـنس كاغـد Prenez garde  
إنتبـه فيتـ أتانسيـون Faites attention  
لا تنسـى ذلـكـ نوبلـي باسـُـلا N oubliez pascela  
هـل أنتـ جـاهز أيـت فوبغـي Etes-vous pret  
لسـت أنـأ سي نـي بامـوا Cen”est pas moi  
أنـا مستعجـلـ جيسوي بغيسـي Je suis presse

----------


## mohamed73

* 
الضمائر في الفرنسية.
( jeأنا / tuانت / ilهو / elleهي / nousنحن / vousانتم / ilsهم / ellesهن )
مثلما في الانجليزية يوجد في اللغة الفرنسية أفعال مساعدة les auxiliaires
وهي Etreيكون.Allerيذهب.Avoirيملك.Faireيفعل
و تصرف في المضارع كالآتي
Etre
Je suis
Tu es
Il / elle / on est
Nous sommes
Vous êtes
Ils / elles sont 
Aller
Je vais
Tu vas
Il / elle / on va Nous allons
Vous allez
Ils / elles vont 
Avoir
J' ai
Tu as
Il / elle / on a
Nous avons
Vous avez
Ils / elles on 
Faire
Je fais
Tu fais
Il / elle / on fait
Nous faisons
Vous faîtes
Ils / elles font  
المجموعة الثانية 2e groupe
يالنسبة للمجموعة الثانية التي تنتهي ب ir
نحذف ir ونضيف
Je.Tu..... is
il ....... it
nous ....issons
vous... ...issez
ils ...... issent
تصريف افعال المجموعة الثانية 2e groupe
يختارChoisir
ينتهيFinir
يمون Fournir
Choisir
Je choisis
Tu choisis
Il choisit
Nous choisissons
Vous choisissez
Ils. Elle choisissent
Finir
Je finis
Tu finis
Il finit
Nous finissons
Vous finissez
Ils. Elle finissent
Fournir
Je fournis
Tu fournis
Il fournit
Nous fournissons
Vous fournissez
Ils fournissent 
المجموعة الثالثة 3e groupe
بالنسبة لأفعال المجموعة الثالثة
التي تنتهي ب dre
Je.Tu- ds
IL.Elle –d
nous -ons
vous-ez
Ils. Elle –ent
مثل prendre 
Prendre
Je prends
Tu prends
Il / elle / on prend
Nous prenons
Vous prenez
Ils / elles prennent 
الافعال التي تنتهي بeindre-aindre-oindre-soudre
مثلا.craidreيشك-peindreيرسم-joindreيلتحق-resoudreيحل
Je.Tu -s
Il.Elle -t
Nous -ons
Vous -ez
Ils.Elle –ent 
Joindre
Je joins
Tu joins
Il. Elle joint
Nous joignons
Vous joignez
Ils. Elles joignent 
الافعال vouloirيريد-pouvoirيستطيع-valoirيتطلب
Je.Tu –x
Il.Elle -t
Nous -ons
Vous -ez
Il.Elle –ent 
Pouvoir
Je peux
Tu peux
Il / elle / on peut
Nous pouvons
Vous pouvez
Ils / elles peuvent 
الفعل ouvrirيفتح.و الفعل cueillirيقطف.وهما من المجموعة الثالثة يصرفون مثل افعال المجموعة الأولى. 
Ouvrir
J'ouvre
Tu ouvres
Il ouvre
Nous ouvrons
Vous ouvrez
Ils ouvrent
________________________________________*

----------


## mohamed73

هذة بعض مسميات الأقارب بالفرنسية    maman.....أمي....مامون   papa......أبي.....بابا   mon frere.....أخي...... مون فغيغ    ma soeur........اختي....ما سوغ    mon grande pére .........جدي......مون كرون بيغ    ma grande mére......جدتي..... ما كغوند ميغ     mon fils......ابني.. مون فيس    ma fille........... ما في..... ابنتي   mon oncle.....هنا يعني خال او عم  اونكل..... مون أونكل   ma tante..... خالتي او عمتي.... ما تونت    mon voisin........جاري........ مون فوازان/   ma voisine....جارتي /مؤنث/.... ما فوازين    مي زامي يعني اصدقائيmes amis

----------


## mohamed73

Les adverbes de lieu لِي زَ-ادْفَارْبْ دُو لِيُو ظروف المكان
------------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------------
chez ------- شِي ----------- عند .
مثال : Nour va chez sa tante --نور فَا شِي سَا تَانْتْ --نور تذهب عند خالتها (أو عمتها) .
------------------------------------
Sur -----سوغْ (سورْ) (الواو بين الواو و الياء) ----على .
مثال : Le stylo est sur la table -- لُو سْتِيلُو إي سوغ (سور) لا تَابْلْ -- القلم على الطاولة .
------------------------------------
Dans ---------ضَانْ ----------داخل أو في .
مثال : Le livre est dans le cartable -- لُو لِيفْرْ إي ضَانْ لُو كَغْتَابْلْ (كرتابل) -- الكتاب في المحفظة .
------------------------------------
Dedans -------دُو ضَانْ ---------- في الداخل .
مثال : Il est dedans ---- إيلِي دُو ضَانْ ----- هو في الداخل .
------------------------------------
A côté de ------- آ كُوتِي دُو ------ بجانب .
مثال : Viens à côté de moi -- فْيَانْ آ كُوتِي دُو مْوَا -- تعال بجانبي .
------------------------------------
A gauche ----آ جُوشْ (الجيم المصرية) ------إلى اليسار .
مثال : Il est à gauche -- إيلِي تَـ-آجُوشْ --هو إلى اليسار أو في اليسار .
------------------------------------
A droite ----- آ دْغْوَاتْ (آ دروات) ------ إلى اليمين .
مثال : Il est à droite -- إيلِي تَـ-آ دْغْوَاتْ (آ دروات) -- هو إلى اليمين أو في اليمين .
------------------------------------
Vers -------- فَاغْ (فار) -------- نحو (باتجاه) .
مثال : Il va vers la plage -- إيلْ فَا فَاغْ (فار) لا بْلاجْ -- هو يذهب نحو (باتجاه) الشاطئ .
------------------------------------
Hors -------- أوغْ (أورْ) --------- خارج .
مثال : Hors champs --- أوغْ (أورْ) شَانْ ---- خارج الحقل .
------------------------------------
Dehors ------ دي-أوغْ (أورْ) ----- في الخارج .
مثال :Il est dehors -- إيلِي دي-أوغْ (أورْ) -- هو في الخارج .
------------------------------------
En bas --------- آنْ-بَا ----------- أسفل .
مثال : Il est en bas --- إيلِي تـْ-آنْ-بَا --- هو في الأسفل .
------------------------------------
En haut --------- آنْ-أو ---------- أعلى .
مثال : Il est en haut --- إيلِي تـْ-آنْ-أو --- هو في الأعلى .
-------------------------------------
Entre ---------- آنْتْغْ (آنتر) -------- بين .
مثال : Entre le marteau et l'enclume -- آنْتْغْ (آنتر) لُو مَارْتُو إي لانْكْليمْ -- بين المطرقة و السندان .
-------------------------------------
Ici -------------- إيسِي ----------- هنا .
مثال : Il est ici ---- إيلْ إي-تـِ-إيسِي ---- إنه هنا .
-------------------------------------
Là-bas --------- لا بَا ------------- هناك .
مثال : Il est là-bas ---- إيلْ إيلِي لا بَا ---- إنه هناك .
------------------------------------- Près ------------ بْرِي ------------ قريب .
مثال : Ma ville est près de la mer -- مَا فِيلْ إي بْغِي (بري) دُو لا مَاغْ (مار) -- مدينتي قريبة من البحر .
-------------------------------------
Loin ------------ لْوانْ ------------- بعيد .
مثال : Ma ville est loin de la mer -- مَا فِيلْ إي لْوَانْ دُو لا مَاغْ (مار) -- مدينتي بعيدة عن البحر .
-------------------------------------
ملاحظة : الحروف p - v تنطق كما في الانجليزية

----------


## mohamed73

الحواس الخمس  الذوق=لوغو= le goût  السمع=لووي= l'ouïe  الشم=لودورا= l'odorat اللمس= لو توشي= le toucher البصر=لا فو= la vue

----------


## fay23

رائع

----------


## tariq144

شكراااااا الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

